# job first or move first



## kirstie88 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hello,

I Is it best to have a job to move to or move and find a job

Thanks for your help
Kirstie


----------



## MaddyOZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Depends on your preference or risk taking factor.

If your occupation is in demand you might be lucky to secure a job from offshore before moving to OZ. If not, then try your luck after moving to OZ.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

It is always good to try and get a job before you move. However unless you are super skilled in extreme shortage skill (Medical/ highly specialized engineering ) I don't see how you'll secure a job offer before you are here. 
You can have several interviews lined up, but a job, quite hard


----------



## keraijen (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi Kirstie, you'll usually find that locals are given priority over international candidates, unless you are in high demand or connected with some influential executives.

Overseas opportunities are very difficult to obtain if you're not living in the country. It's possible but can be a very frustrating and time consuming process if you're an unknown that has nothing more to offer than a local.

If you're not living in the country, then you must get out and network. Tap into your contacts of family, friends, colleagues, professional associations etc.

Before reaching out to your network, make sure you are familiar with the company you are targeting, the sector, functional responsibilities etc as you need to demonstrate why this person should help you. Try developing a 2-minute elevator speech which clearly explains what you want and why you're suited. In most cases you will find if they can't help you, they will refer you to someone else that can.

Oh, and don't send your resume to them without first establishing contact and asking permission to do so.

Good luck!
Jennifer Rushton
Keraijen


----------



## gumboy (Jan 9, 2012)

it will depend on you financial situation, if you can afford to move first and look for a job then go for it, however if you your financial situation is not brilliant then probably better you find a job before moving down under.


----------

